# Got a spare $7k???



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

Got to love that opening paragraph... 
Let's see, what to do with that tax refund...



http://www.excelsports.com/new.asp?...tralight Kit&vendorCode=LOOK&major=1&minor=35




"12.6 pounds without pedals. This bike is not just light, but has an amazing ride and can hold up to a lot of hard use. The 585 is quite possibly the best carbon frame ever made. Few frames are capable of violating the current UCI bike weight limit of 6.8kg or 14.96lbs when built and also hold up to gear-mashing sprint specialists. The 585 has the quality ride and vibration-dampening performance that has made Look carbon frames famous.

Take a peak at the bike on the scale.

# Frame featuresLook's lightest frame ever at 990 grams!
# Constructed of Formula One grade butted Super High Modulus carbon fiber
# Forged carbon bottom bracket decreases weight 50% and increases stiffness 25%

Built bike features
# Zipp 202 wheels with Vittoria Crono CS tubular tires(Great for Climbing or TT, but we suggest heavier tire for road racing and training)
# Zipp 172.5 Carbon cranks
# Zero Gravity Ti brakes
# USE carbon post and Selle Italia SLR ti saddle
# Kestrel 42cm EMS Pro SL bar and Ritchey 12cm WCS stem
# Dura-Ace 7800 10 speed STI shifters and derailleurs."


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Ridiculous, IMO. $7K for a bicycle is insane if you're planning on racing it.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

IMO $7K for a bicycle is insane if you're NOT planning on racing it.


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

*$7k.....*

Is not insane if you have the way's, mean's & passion.

IMO, of course.


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

It is a beauty, and the best of the best. That always costs some coin.

In 5 yrs, it might still be worth 3500$, which is only $2/day.

Once you ride a 585, the money is quickly worth it. ;-)


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

*I'd even go.....*

.....One step further......Once you ride a 555 with an HSC5 fork it's worth it! 

...Ok, maybe that's 2 steps further, because I'm pretty sure the 565 is purty sweet too!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Hey, that's my bike! But I only paid $700 for mine... he, he, he.

One thing I'll say about riding an ultralight superbike... it ain't no substitute for fitness. I realize that as I struggle with my so-called form.

A fast bike will only make you fast when you're fast. Make sense?

francois


----------

